# look how my system looked b4 i tidied it! lol



## scottl08 (May 15, 2008)

it used to look like this for 2 months b4 i got more upgrades! its a mess!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 15, 2008)

Thats worse than mine


----------



## Azazel (May 15, 2008)

its...pretty awful


----------



## Squirrely (May 16, 2008)

Sorry, but LOL. I am surprised your comp doesn't overheat from all the cables obstructing the air flow.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 16, 2008)

That is quite bad...  hopefully u can upload the pics so views do not have heart attacks.


----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2008)

Wow, just wow. That was bad. lol.

What does it look like now?


----------



## CrackerJack (May 16, 2008)

good god!!! lol what all did you have connected to the psu? ha ha every cable i see is psu cable lol


----------



## spearman914 (May 16, 2008)

The airflow must be .2 CFM


----------



## Spacegoast (May 16, 2008)

where is the after pics?


----------



## MKmods (May 16, 2008)

Sometimes I forget why I work so hard on cleaning up the inside, but after seeing yours I remember why.

Looking forward to seeing the after picts..If you need any advise swing over to the BBOMC
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=56727


----------



## paybackdaman (May 16, 2008)

Lol...looks like my attempt at a first build. This was before I knew cooling was a major concern. Still had my stock cooler, 1 120mm...and a side 80mm. Cathodes with wires all over them, IDE cable looking like crap....it just basically sucked...and not in the good way.


----------



## scottl08 (May 16, 2008)

its never going to be tidy! i cant tidy it at all, i just built the same system for a friend and he had a different psu and it made a huge difference i could see the bottom of the case in side the window! i stil cant see it in mine! i will upload pics once im happy with system. im just waiting on my 22" samsung to arrive, heres a pic of what it like now (still bad) ^^


----------



## Oliver (May 16, 2008)

scottl08 said:


> its never going to be tidy! i cant tidy it at all, i just built the same system for a friend and he had a different psu and it made a huge difference i could see the bottom of the case in side the window! i stil cant see it in mine! i will upload pics once im happy with system. im just waiting on my 22" samsung to arrive, heres a pic of what it like now (still bad) ^^



Soooo untrue .........take your build cable by cable and card by card etc and tie down all cables or run them in the back panels and through the holes.......you will find out there is a way to minimize the jumble on your pics


----------



## Squirrely (May 16, 2008)

You will find a way. Just search your case one day, and there has to be a few nook and cranny's that you can stick cables through. If not, you can always break the Dremel out and cut a hole out, like I did on the top of my case by my PSU. Allowed me to hide all my cables on the other side, there isn't even a cable hidden under my optical drive. 

Here's a pic:






Black zipties are your friend.  I have only used one though, its on my gfx card for my vf900's fan cable.


----------



## tonyd223 (May 16, 2008)

that hole near the psu has sharp edges - when you die can I have your RAM?


----------



## scottl08 (May 16, 2008)

i will def rebuild the thing and get it as neat as possible, i dont think i have hole in antec 900,


----------



## Squirrely (May 16, 2008)

tonyd223 said:


> that hole near the psu has sharp edges - when you die can I have your RAM?



That was before the rubber tubing, lol. 

Anyway, I sanded with the Dremel as well.


----------



## Oliver (May 16, 2008)

scottl08 said:


> i will def rebuild the thing and get it as neat as possible, i dont think i have hole in antec 900,



cut sand and paint are the verbs my friend


----------



## Spacegoast (May 20, 2008)

scottl08 said:


> its never going to be tidy! i cant tidy it at all, i just built the same system for a friend and he had a different psu and it made a huge difference i could see the bottom of the case in side the window! i stil cant see it in mine! i will upload pics once im happy with system. im just waiting on my 22" samsung to arrive, heres a pic of what it like now (still bad) ^^



give me your PC for a couple days and you will be amazed how it looks when it is returned to you


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 20, 2008)

scottl08 said:


> it used to look like this for 2 months b4 i got more upgrades! its a mess!



My friend Mark's computer is WAY worse. I give you a -5/10 for wire management though.


----------



## largon (May 20, 2008)

Atleast the mess fits inside the case. Here's the normal 24/7 state of my cable management - or the lack of it:


----------

